# should i go to university?



## toolateforme (Jun 10, 2021)

im 21 yr old right now, and honestly dont know what to do. 
i am probably not going to be able to build career over shitcoin trading, so probably going to uni for stemcel degree would be the best right?


----------



## rolloftape (Jun 10, 2021)

Yes, jfl @ stemcel


----------



## john2 (Jun 10, 2021)

Imagine doing some retarded STEM degree at uni, jfl.

Enroll into some trade-apprenticeship or do a business/health related degree. Food, Business and Health are always in demand. 
You can get paid quite a lot of money in these industries if you make it to the 'above average' zone of work quality or job positions.


----------



## Preston (Jun 10, 2021)

john2 said:


> Imagine doing some retarded STEM degree at uni, jfl.
> 
> Enroll into some trade-apprenticeship or do a business/health related degree. Food, Business and Health are always in demand.
> You can get paid quite a lot of money in these industries if you make it to the 'above average' zone of work quality or job positions.


I'm interested in buissness but it's said for wider job opportunities it's better to have an engineering bachelor's degree. You could do mba after that.


----------



## rolloftape (Jun 10, 2021)

john2 said:


> Imagine doing some retarded STEM degree at uni, jfl.
> 
> Enroll into some trade-apprenticeship or do a business/health related degree. Food, Business and Health are always in demand.
> You can get paid quite a lot of money in these industries if you make it to the 'above average' zone of work quality or job positions.


L autism


----------



## john2 (Jun 10, 2021)

rolloftape said:


> L autism


Elab.


PrestonYnot said:


> I'm interested in buissness but it's said for wider job opportunities it's better to have an engineering bachelor's degree. You could do mba after that.


MBA is good, but should be done early if you're into it. Engineering is in demand due to funding, innovation and development in society, but not as much as you'd think. The case of engineers isn't good in India. The only worthwhile profession in STEM is medicine, looking at the amount of effort you put in and the money you get in return during your career. The rest are just scams, you don't get paid enough for your labors in it, especially for science or being a research scientist. Engineering and IT are flooded atm. The quality of life as a stemcel isn't great, unless you're crazily driven into building a huge fortune and are ready to work as a wagecuck for more than half of your life. I'd rather live as a farmer in some remote town/village raising my own livestock to sustain myself than be a stemcel in 2021.


----------



## Preston (Jun 10, 2021)

john2 said:


> Elab.
> 
> MBA is good, but should be done early if you're into it. Engineering is in demand due to funding, innovation and development in society, but not as much as you'd think. The case of engineers isn't good in India. The only worthwhile profession in STEM is medicine, looking at the amount of effort you put in and the money you get in return during your career. The rest are just scams, you don't get paid enough for your labors in it, especially for science or being a research scientist. Engineering and IT are flooded atm. The quality of life as a stemcel isn't great, unless you're crazily driven into building a huge fortune and are ready to work as a wagecuck for more than half of your life. I'd rather live as a farmer in some remote town raising my own livestock to sustain myself than be a stemcel in 2021.


Yea MBA pays really well but what about undergrad? Which one do you recommend doing. Is bba good?


----------



## john2 (Jun 10, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Yea MBA pays really well but what about undergrad? Which one do you recommend doing. Is bba good?


Do Bachelor of Business, try to major in E-commerce, Healthcare management, Economics or Entrepreneurship. Business is a pretty diverse field with quite a lot of competition in it. You can definitely do good, but you got to be good at it. BBA is also decent with good jobs.


----------



## rolloftape (Jun 10, 2021)

john2 said:


> Elab.
> 
> MBA is good, but should be done early if you're into it. Engineering is in demand due to funding, innovation and development in society, but not as much as you'd think. The case of engineers isn't good in India. The only worthwhile profession in STEM is medicine, looking at the amount of effort you put in and the money you get in return during your career. The rest are just scams, you don't get paid enough for your labors in it, especially for science or being a research scientist. Engineering and IT are flooded atm. The quality of life as a stemcel isn't great, unless you're crazily driven into building a huge fortune and are ready to work as a wagecuck for more than half of your life. I'd rather live as a farmer in some remote town/village raising my own livestock to sustain myself than be a stemcel in 2021.


Any profession other than software engineering will make me rope


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Jun 10, 2021)

do something that will make MONEY


----------



## sensen (Jun 10, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> I'm interested in buissness but it's said for wider job opportunities it's better to have an engineering bachelor's degree. You could do mba after that.


Don't listen to the tradefags.

trades can be great, and not full of debt, but it's around the length of university.. and if you don't wanna be a blue collar slave with a maximum payout probably 3 or 4 times less than a top engineer, then go to Univeristy.


----------



## Bitch (Jun 10, 2021)

ye


----------



## john2 (Jun 10, 2021)

sensen said:


> Don't listen to the tradefags.
> 
> trades can be great, and not full of debt, but it's around the length of university.. and if you don't wanna be a blue collar slave with a maximum payout probably 3 or 4 times less than a top engineer, then go to Univeristy.


I'm not a tradesman. But Ik it is around the length of University mainly due to the combination of a certification & the apprenticeship. Blue collars living depressed lives or being unhappy wageslaves is a meme from what I have seen in my country. Almost all of them gain full time employment with plenty of jobs in their mid career and what is better is that they don't work under anyone after 3-5 years of work experience after they finish education. They become self employed contractors earning easily well over 100K a year with 40 hour work weeks.


----------



## sensen (Jun 10, 2021)

john2 said:


> I'm not a tradesman. But Ik it is around the length of University mainly due to the combination of a certification & the apprenticeship. Blue collars living depressed lives or being unhappy wageslaves is a meme from what I have seen in my country. Almost all of them gain full time employment with plenty of jobs in their mid career and what is better is that they don't work under anyone after 3-5 years of work experience after they finish education. They become self employed contractors earning easily well over 100K a year with 40 hour work weeks.


They usually make a good living with a moderately happy existence, but for some guys that's not enough. It would never be enough for me, op probably relates.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jun 10, 2021)

hmm, what are the things u are good at? what are ur passions? think that way


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Jun 10, 2021)

toolateforme said:


> im 21 yr old right now, and honestly dont know what to do.
> i am probably not going to be able to build career over shitcoin trading, so probably going to uni for stemcel degree would be the best right?


 Go to trade school and become a welder or plumber, way better than some shit meme degree.


----------



## ScreaM (Jun 10, 2021)

Nah it’s a scam and all you will likely get at the end is the worthless piece of paper and lots of debt.

only consider going if you are certain your degree will result in a job with good future career prospects but nothing is certain these days tbh.


----------



## TITUS (Jun 10, 2021)

If you are not good enough to study on a scholarship, consider something else.


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Jun 10, 2021)

depends on your country


----------



## toolateforme (Jun 10, 2021)

n0rthface said:


> Go to trade school and become a welder or plumber, way better than some shit meme degree.


lmao i used to help plumber, it is definitely not a job that i want to do. and his earning was very miniscule


----------



## Deleted member 13094 (Jun 10, 2021)

do mathematics, abandon friends, abandon your family, become mathematician, embrace god, enjoy your life before final step,


----------



## toolateforme (Jun 10, 2021)

sensen said:


> They usually make a good living with a moderately happy existence, but for some guys that's not enough. It would never be enough for me, op probably relates.


yeah i do agree with you, but i kinda feel the same with any other jobs tbh.
grinding off my entire 20s studying and wageslaving
if i was 18 and going to university story wouldve been different. seems like i dont have much time in my 20s if i strive for some career lol.
i looked up majoring in finance and being a banker and even if you work for the most prestigious ones such as MS or GS, your 20s are already gone


----------



## MostGLSlayer (Jun 10, 2021)

College is for networking, the degree is useless other than it might get your foot in the door depending on your major. But if you aren’t going to socialise or network than it is just unnecessary debt and work.


----------



## ReignsChad (Jun 10, 2021)

if you're a fucking idiot who's down to throw away shitloads of money for no reason, then yea, go to college


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Jun 10, 2021)

y would you ask bdd teenagers for YOUR own life choices


----------



## RealTruecel (Jun 10, 2021)

rolloftape said:


> L autism


yeah thats what you will need to get a STEM degree


----------



## BigBoy (Jun 10, 2021)

Yea you should tbh, get a STEMcel degree so you will have good job opportunities after college.


----------



## sensen (Jun 10, 2021)

toolateforme said:


> yeah i do agree with you, but i kinda feel the same with any other jobs tbh.
> grinding off my entire 20s studying and wageslaving
> if i was 18 and going to university story wouldve been different. seems like i dont have much time in my 20s if i strive for some career lol.
> i looked up majoring in finance and being a banker and even if you work for the most prestigious ones such as MS or GS, your 20s are already gone


I'm 27 and back in college with plans to go to med school. On fast track bachelors program. 

You can game the system and get around being the "old guy" if you really want to.


----------



## sensen (Jun 10, 2021)

toolateforme said:


> yeah i do agree with you, but i kinda feel the same with any other jobs tbh.
> grinding off my entire 20s studying and wageslaving
> if i was 18 and going to university story wouldve been different. seems like i dont have much time in my 20s if i strive for some career lol.
> i looked up majoring in finance and being a banker and even if you work for the most prestigious ones such as MS or GS, your 20s are already gone


I think if there's anything I've realized, it's that for guys like us, the 20s aren't the peak. Our 30's will be the shit. I constantly have to quiet the voice in the back of my head that tells me im an old fuck, so I get it.


----------



## toolateforme (Jun 10, 2021)

sensen said:


> I think if there's anything I've realized, it's that for guys like us, the 20s aren't the peak. Our 30's will be the shit. I constantly have to quiet the voice in the back of my head that tells me im an old fuck, so I get it.


yeah same lol with shitty age concern.. if i did something worthy then id fucking not complain but i straight away wasted few years playing game or browsing PSL while others were in university. and in my highschool years i didnt even study, i just rotted.
so i completely despise my life. still, im trying to make it better these days. 
what have you been doing before getting into bachelor program?


----------



## sensen (Jun 10, 2021)

toolateforme said:


> yeah same lol with shitty age concern.. if i did something worthy then id fucking not complain but i straight away wasted few years playing game or browsing PSL while others were in university. and in my highschool years i didnt even study, i just rotted.
> so i completely despise my life. still, im trying to make it better these days.
> what have you been doing before getting into bachelor program?


i lived fast and fun in my late teens, tons of fun and pussy and whatever.. but my 20s have been an absolute rot. 6 years in and I'm finally taking the steps to get right. You're still younger than me, imagine the pain of being almost 28 with no prospects and lots of work to do.. 

just go to school man, expedite it, work your ass off and try to find spots between to have fun. ITll be worth it.


----------



## toolateforme (Jun 10, 2021)

sensen said:


> i lived fast and fun in my late teens, tons of fun and pussy and whatever.. but my 20s have been an absolute rot. 6 years in and I'm finally taking the steps to get right. You're still younger than me, imagine the pain of being almost 28 with no prospects and lots of work to do..
> 
> just go to school man, expedite it, work your ass off and try to find spots between to have fun. ITll be worth it.


i need bimax and tuition money too  life is a fucking hell


----------



## Adriana Lima (Jun 10, 2021)

no its full of faggots and troons and dykes and homos and buttfuckers and white women


----------



## Deleted member 13945 (Jun 10, 2021)

sensen said:


> i lived fast and fun in my late teens, tons of fun and pussy and whatever.. but my 20s have been an absolute rot. 6 years in and I'm finally taking the steps to get right. You're still younger than me, imagine the pain of being almost 28 with no prospects and lots of work to do..
> 
> just go to school man, expedite it, work your ass off and try to find spots between to have fun. ITll be worth it.


Did u study art?


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jun 10, 2021)

Don't go to college unless you're Chad and if you do anyways, get into the most male dominant STEM field possible. Being a non-Chad in college is suifuel. Girls will straight up hit on Chads and ask for their snapchat while simultaneously pretending like you don't exist.


----------



## toolateforme (Jun 10, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Don't go to college unless you're Chad and if you do anyways, get into the most male dominant STEM field possible. Being a non-Chad in college is suifuel. Girls will straight up hit on Chads and ask for their snapchat while simultaneously pretending like you don't exist.


i dont really care about girls.. in college.. i think i will be able to get some pussy so its ok


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jun 10, 2021)

toolateforme said:


> i dont really care about girls.. in college.. i think i will be able to get some pussy so its ok


Don't say I didn't warn you.


----------



## toolateforme (Jun 10, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Don't say I didn't warn you.


if its too brutal i can just kms, its just gonna be a reality hit


----------



## sytyl (Jun 10, 2021)

just do cs/law/etc.

idk how people here complain about uni or dissuade people from it when it's the easiest path to at minimum 60k usd a year (and that's if you're a braindead troglodyte with 0 ambition)


----------



## zuckerborg (Jun 10, 2021)

Go into computer science, you can easily out earn any other field: https://looksmax.org/threads/computer-science-redpill-400k-yr-out-of-college.360472/


----------



## Deleted member 9568 (Jul 24, 2021)

STEM isn't easy and if you have a hard time learning it and still managing to pass you will burn out quickly at work. Better off learning some trade,


----------



## Preston (Jul 31, 2021)

Bump


----------



## thereallegend (Aug 3, 2021)

sensen said:


> They usually make a good living with a moderately happy existence, but for some guys that's not enough. It would never be enough for me, op probably relates.


Would you need the flexibility? The option not to wage slave??


----------



## eduardkoopman (Aug 3, 2021)

Find the best combo between money and what you like.

Also doing something hate, just for money. Why? Planning on betabuxxing?
Only makes sense to do that, if go FIRE and retired 8 years later.


----------



## Ronnie (Aug 5, 2021)

toolateforme said:


> im 21 yr old right now, and honestly dont know what to do.
> i am probably not going to be able to build career over shitcoin trading, so probably going to uni for stemcel degree would be the best right?


STEM is over saturated and requires HIGH IQ. The salaries aren’t even all that. College degrees imo just don’t have the same kick they use to have.


----------



## Hombremacho (Aug 9, 2021)

Only if you plan to become a lawyer or doctor. Good or moderately good universities in any country. Banker only applies to very good first world universities.


----------

